# Transistores de salida horizontal buscar reemplazos mediante Software



## el-rey-julien (Oct 5, 2013)

este es un pequeño programa que quizas ya lo conozcan,pero aqui lo dejo ,
basicamente
contiene datos de transistores usados en etapas
de salida horizontal 
de TV y monitores PC.
ayuda cuando hay que buscar reemplazos



es muy fácil de usar,cualquier cosa pregunten


----------

